# Window drop issue/ice



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

this morning when just about to set off for work I opened the car door to get in and the window was frozen and didn't drop. I could hear the window motor trying to pull the window down then the door would not close all the way. Had to drive off with the warning on the dash. After 10 mins the car had warmed up and I was able to pull over and shut the door. Also hill hold assist warning light came on. Once the door had been closed after 10 mins Hill hold fixed itself.

Is this a common problem, the window drop not working when it's we have ice?


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Exact same thing happened to ours. And the same used to happen on our old 3 door BMW 1-series.

Bad design! Slightly concerned that it happened with 0 degree temperature - what will it be like when it's -10? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

kipiyami said:


> Exact same thing happened to ours. And the same used to happen on our old 3 door BMW 1-series.
> 
> Bad design! Slightly concerned that it happened with 0 degree temperature - what will it be like when it's -10? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


yeah it was 0 degree this morning! is there anything you can do? what did you do to work? just wait for the car to heat up? I'm thinking of maybe putting some de-icer round the rubber frame at the top of the window?


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Had to drive with the door slightly open (first click, not fully shut if you know what I mean) until it had warmed up enough for the window to work, which took about 10 minutes.

With the BMW, slamming the door shut really hard would sometimes work but then the window wouldn't seal properly and you'd get loads of wind noise... Plus the risk of smashing the glass is probably quite high! Only did that a couple of times when I had no choice. Hoping I won't have to do that with the TT!

I don't know what exactly is frozen... In the BMW I once tried separating the bottom seal from the glass, but the window was still stuck.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

This stuff is really good *










Give the rubber seals a coat with the stuff and it should help stop moisture/ice forming. Used it before on the Z4 and Merc.

*other products are available


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mr R said:


> This stuff is really good *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, where did you get from?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

The wife's Evoque has the same problem. Especially after rain. This can help although has never gotten rid of the problem


----------



## Gadgetgeezer (Mar 7, 2010)

Same with us. I kick myself for buying yet another frameless doored car - they must test this surely? It is so blinking annoying!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

My salesman explained this issue during my collection, and suggested pouring a little warm (not hot or boiling) water around the window frame before trying to open it when it is frozen.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good to see that the age old frameless windows problem is still with us.  Yes the Gummi Pflege does help and it is good for your rubbers seals generally. You can get it from most car accessory sites and ebay.
The warm water trick solves the immediate problem but at this time of year the seals rarely get a chance to dry off so the seals are even wetter and on the next morning the problem is worse.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use Gummi Pflege Stift as suggested or a thin smear of clear silicone grease in the rubber seal.
Plenty on Ebay
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I use warm water and then wipe the seals later in the day with kitchen towel to dry them off.Lucky that we dont get that much frost on the coast.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Had the same issue on Mk2 and another that's used lukewarm water (not had to do it on the Mk3 yet), pour round edge of window and along seal top of door - always freed up after a few seconds.

Never had much luck with the use of lubricants mainly because it's not just around the glass edges that stick to the rubber seal but also below top of door seal, only the water trick seem to sort that.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Have this issue on my A5 occasionally. When I open the door and do not get the drop I run a credit card or similar between the indicated seal and the glass which allows it to drop.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Use Gummi Pflege Stift as suggested or a thin smear of clear silicone grease in the rubber seal.
> Plenty on Ebay
> Hoggy.


*makes mental note for Hoggy to apply Gummi Pflege to window seals when he's round checking the oil


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Had also the ice issue this morning. Managed to close the door by first close it gently till the "first click", then using more power/force to close it. Don't know if it can damage something?  After the ride the window was ice free and closing properly.

I will try some lukewarm water or the credit card tip the next time.

Edit: will try a plant spray with lukewarm water.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a normal thing, just not try to open the window to stress the mechanism..
I wouldn't suggest to add any products because first point, depend where do you live but you could have ice almost every morning during winter so you should need a stock of liquid..second point, is always better avoid to put into the door these products because day after day, they can probably damage something and you can't see it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ManuTT said:


> It's a normal thing, just not try to open the window to stress the mechanism..
> I wouldn't suggest to add any products because first point, depend where do you live but you could have ice almost every morning during winter so you should need a stock of liquid..second point, is always better avoid to put into the door these products because day after day, they can probably damage something and you can't see it


Hi, A thin smear of Gummi Pflege Stift or clear silicone grease will keep rubber seals supple & prolong their life.
Hoggy.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

The best and only solution to get rid the issue : not the car issue herself. It's human being. Such a nice car why people park it outside to have so many issues and then blame her badly !    There is a garage for a reason  .


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

audinut said:


> The best and only solution to get rid the issue : not the car issue herself. It's human being. Such a nice car why people park it outside to have so many issues and then blame her badly !    There is a garage for a reason  .


I'm sorry but this is a really stupid comment. Not everyone has a garage you know. I'm sure that people who have had
this problem because they parked outside would have put the car in a garage if they had one.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Unfortunately even if you are lucky enough to have a garage it can end up being "filled" with other stuff - I have one and over the years its been turned into a second utility room - stores the vintage bikes, freezer, washing machine etc. Wish I could turn the clock back sometimes (especially this time of the year) but too much hard work - so poor little TT roughs it outside [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> > The best and only solution to get rid the issue : not the car issue herself. It's human being. Such a nice car why people park it outside to have so many issues and then blame her badly !    There is a garage for a reason  .
> ...


I'm sorry too cos some people are even more stupid. Dont even know when to tell a joke :twisted:


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> Unfortunately even if you are lucky enough to have a garage it can end up being "filled" with other stuff - I have one and over the years its been turned into a second utility room - stores the vintage bikes, freezer, washing machine etc. Wish I could turn the clock back sometimes (especially this time of the year) but too much hard work - so poor little TT roughs it outside [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yeah... mate I can understand the issue even though I never have that issue.

Just think about a garage full of junk and worth about $400 while the poor car is worth 100 time of that just sits outside and suffers all sort of damage could happen to her....

Time to look back and sort it out the correct matter.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

audinut said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > audinut said:
> ...


A bit arrogant calling people stupid just because they didn't get your "joke".
Little tip for you - don't look for a job as a comedienne.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't YANK his chain mannnnn!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

audinut said:


> Time to look back and sort it out the correct matter.


Bit of a catch 22, the bikes are as I said "vintage" and valued (both together) equal to or slightly more than the TT was new, but obviously less durable and more at risk of disappearing if not properly secured - they I'm sorry to say take priority.

Nice thing though, while TT devalues over time at the least the bikes appreciate


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Having had several cars over the years with frameless windows I have always found that by sealing the rubbers with a product like aerospace 303 or dry film lubricant buffed slightly after application. Applied a couple of times a year throughout the main car cleaning season I've rarely had any products. (silicone based sealants and fluids can leave smears on the glass)


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Hot kettle of water all over the door glass before you even attempt to open it! :!:


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Hot kettle of water all over the door glass before you even attempt to open it! :!:


May the glass not break?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes if you pour it on a cracked or chipped windscreen.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Really not advisable to pour water straight from a boiled kettle on even blemish free glass or seals, always put some cold in and as a rule of thumb, if you can stand it on your hands it should be ok for the car!

Be mindful also you do not need a "chip" in the windscreen to be visible before it could become an issue re sudden cold/hot changes - if you do a lot of motorway work your screen could be covered in small "pop" marks, any one a which could respond unfavourably to a sudden temperature change, always best to air on the safe side.


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Question for anyone who has successfully applied gummi pflege or something similar to the rubber seals...

How do you actually get it on? Even with the window right down it still sticks above the rubber slightly, so there's no space at all to be able to rub the stuff on.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kipiyami said:


> Question for anyone who has successfully applied gummi pflege or something similar to the rubber seals...
> 
> How do you actually get it on? Even with the window right down it still sticks above the rubber slightly, so there's no space at all to be able to rub the stuff on.


Hi, Rub it on the rubber seal at top of window/below roof & on the seal at rear of window.
Hoggy


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

kipiyami said:


> Exact same thing happened to ours. And the same used to happen on our old 3 door BMW 1-series.
> 
> Bad design! Slightly concerned that it happened with 0 degree temperature - what will it be like when it's -10? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


 Actually it gets better if the temp stays consistently below zero. The problem arises when water trickles down the window or sits on the seals and then freezes overnight. After the initial problematic period around 0C the car will be fine if you keep it minus all the time


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

There won't be a shortage of opportunities to test a few theories over the next week or so!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I use olive oil spray on my girlfriends car, mine is in the garage.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Smeds said:


> I use olive oil spray on my girlfriends car, mine is in the garage.


Hi, Sentance is 6 words too long. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Smeds said:


> I use olive oil spray on my girlfriends car, mine is in the garage.


 Don't you get horrible smeary windows? Hereabouts the garages sell some kind of silicone goo with a sponge rubber applicator for doing various rubbers, to stop them freezing together. I've hesitated to try to introduce this viscous slippery liquid into the window rubbers, but if you think it wouldn't be unsightly ...?


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

If you only put it on the seals at the top/rear, does it actually make a difference? Pretty sure the problem with ours is the bottom seal freezing. With the doors open (top/rear seals not touching the glass) the window is still frozen in place.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Had this yesterday and i couldn't close my drivers door when inside, then i had to really slam it when i was getting out to lock. not good!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

As we are all driving "hairdressers" cars then give the window area a blast with the Hair dryer! I think I may give it a go.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Had the same issue when I had a Sirocco, I simply put a frost sheet over the drivers side window and the job is done. Obviously don't buy the frost sheets with the magnets in as it's an aluminium body, and won't stay on, but the ones with the rubber suction cups and mount them to the glass area and not on the body work.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You would be mad to attempt opening a frosted TT door without totally melting that ice around the seal and door rubber.

Your motor or relays will def end up smoked.

Really, a warm/hot kettle of water wont hurt anything on that toughened glass, done it for years.

obviously not on your screen if you suspect chips or cracks as this is laminated glass


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

This morning I had my first issue with frozen window...

Door opened OK, I started car, put heater on, scraped windows, etc etc, but couldn't close the door when I tried to set off. My window had risen up again and wouldn't drop.

So had to go back indoors, boil kettle, and pour.

Then took a couple of mins before window dropped so I could close door.

Very frustrating!

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine froze up this morning and when I opened the door you could hear the motor trying its best. Door still closed fine though.

Not bothered particularly. I've driven all 3 versions of the TT for the past 14 years and all have had the same problem. I've never done a thing about it. Opened the door... no drop...close the door. All is well and despite keeping the cars for 7 years nothing has ever gone wrong with the windows.

Now my wife's Evoque. That's a different matter. It's now 3 years old and she's had to get in through the boot on at least 5 occasions because the door is frozen shut. Tried the WD40 silicone spray and that helps a bit. Gummi Pfledge has just arrived this morning so will see if that helps any.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Agree with Gren

Just opened and closed doors on all my previous TTs in the frost and only now and then had to reset windows but never had any issues as such, even on a previously owned Peugeot 406 Coupe too.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have had this issue twice this week, credit card along the seal seemed the best option, I may try the aerospace product Templar mentioned as its not great to have the window motor clicking away !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There are also products generically termed 'dry film lubricants' which are very effective, need to be selective about which you use as some can lightly tint black/grey rubber if applied to generously and not wiped or buffed off straight away.
Point is prevention is better than cure, never been a fan of pouring hot water on to frozen glass for obvious reasons but not only that as it runs down inside your door the warm water will start washing away any greases and lubricants within the door mechs that it touches...the more often it is done the more it will remove. Cold water on the other hand will not do this.
Whatever you decide to use try do not get anything that does not dry (oil/grease based) because you'll always have some smearing. Don't use anything that thickens or increases the size of the surface it's applied to (rubber based liquid..ie gummi)..well it's just rubbish tbh. Products to buy ideally need to be microns thick, dry to the touch once applied and invisible.
Used a couple of times a year around the door and window seal rubbers and you will not get too much trouble.

Personally I use either Aerospace 303 protectant (good for plastics too) or molykote dry film lube.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

> Don't use anything that thickens or increases the size of the surface it's 
> applied to (rubber based liquid..ie gummi)..well it's just rubbish tbh.

Hi - there was another thread on this subject and someone was saying that Gummi Pflege Stift was the way to go to help stop the windows sticking. I bought some, but haven't used it yet. Now I'm in two minds!

Would you mind giving me a bit more insight into why you think Gummi is a bad idea?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Blackhole128 said:


> > Don't use anything that thickens or increases the size of the surface it's
> > applied to (rubber based liquid..ie gummi)..well it's just rubbish tbh.
> 
> Hi - there was another thread on this subject and someone was saying that Gummi Pflege Stift was the way to go to help stop the windows sticking. I bought some, but haven't used it yet. Now I'm in two minds!
> ...


I brought some Gummi and was also the person to start this thread. My windows totally froze up which is why I asked for advice. The GummI works really well and my windows have NOT frozen up again since I applied this. The product is great, easy to apply and really works. I can honestly say that this has cured the ice problem for me!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Look, if a certain product works for you that's fine..personally I don't rate it for this application as there are more suitable solutions but hey it's your car :wink:
If you do use it just make sure the rubber seal are totally dry and spotlessly clean to get the best from it.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Templar said:


> Look, if a certain product works for you that's fine..personally I don't rate it for this application as there are more suitable solutions but hey it's your car :wink:


yeah cool but it's actually what we use in our Audi dealership once a car is in pdi stage.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had this problem this morning, Could not shut the door as the window would not go down. Thought the fuse had blown and took my car back to the dealers, with the door not closed properly, and they thawed it out...................


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might be worth a product recommendation to other dealerships in the group to give customers a fighting chance in the future.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback! Now I've got it, I guess I'll give it a go.


----------

